# Fruit Fly Funnel



## lectricblueyes (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey there! When I went on a mantid shopping spree last night I had stopped at the hardware store for a glue-gun, exact-o knife and a few other things. While searching for my stuff I happen to notice some small plastic funnels which gave me an idea. So, I bought a set of them for $2.49. It came with 3 different sized funnels. They are clear, plastic, and very slick. I don't have a picture but found one online that looks similar:







or






After making feeder/water mist holes in the tops of my 12oz deli cups, I decided to give it a shot.

Well, I put the little funnel in the little hole. It stood up nice and straight in the top hole  

Next, I tapped my fruit fly 32oz cup on the desk and they all went crazy as usual.

I pealed back the lid of the fruit fly cup just a little bit, aimed over the top of the funnel and 3 fruit flies came flying out of the top of the cup and dropped right into the funnel.

They slid right into the nyphs home and walla. All done

My thing is... I have some pretty big fingers and it's very hard to catch the fruit flies, pinch them without killing them and then dropping them into the little hole without missing. The funnel made it very easy and I was amazed at how easily they slid right down that funnel. I did all 7 of my cups in less than 5 minutes and only a couple of times the fruit flies caught onto the side of the funnel. That was easily fixed by simply tapping on the funnel with my finger until he let go and entered the enclosure of doom!

Just my little tip.  Thanks.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 1, 2009)

Good job, Lectric!  That's what you aim for... something that works for you!  

PS... You should have went to the Dollar store first... they sell those 3 pack of funnels for just a buck!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 1, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Good job, Lectric!  That's what you aim for... something that works for you!  PS... You should have went to the Dollar store first... they sell those 3 pack of funnels for just a buck!


Ummm... liiikeee whatever! Like, my funnels are totally Gucci. They were designed by like, Italian.. fashion people and like.. mine are soooo HOT. Get away with your dollar funnels, oh my god freak!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 1, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Ummm... liiikeee whatever! Like, my funnels are totally Gucci. They were designed by like, Italian.. fashion people and like.. mine are soooo HOT. Get away with your dollar funnels, oh my god freak!


LOL... Hey, actually I found the best containers for modifying into mantis keeping containers there! They also have empty spray bottles (water for misting), and lots of other odds &amp; ends I've found really useful in this hobby! All at a great price...  So don't come whining to me when you're broke and out on the street with your mantids... begging for a Big Mac and a cricket!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 1, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> LOL... Hey, actually I found the best containers for modifying into mantis keeping containers there! They also have empty spray bottles (water for misting), and lots of other odds &amp; ends I've found really useful in this hobby! All at a great price...  So don't come whining to me when you're broke and out on the street with your mantids... begging for a Big Mac and a cricket!


I have a Dollar-Store directly next to my grocery store in a mini-mall. I was looking for some scented candles for a dinner date at my place at the grocery store. They wanted $3.99 for some vanilla/lavender candles! After leaving the store with my food, minus the candles. I dropped my bags off in the car and shot into the dollar store just to check it out. They had a huge selection of candles and wouldn't you know it, they had lavender and vanilla candles. I bought a few of each scent... 6 candles, $6 bucks. Most important, she was impressed  Ever since then, I'm more than happy to check things out in there. Haven't been in there since I inherited my mantis habit. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 1, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> I have a Dollar-Store directly next to my grocery store in a mini-mall. I was looking for some scented candles for a dinner date at my place at the grocery store. They wanted $3.99 for some vanilla/lavender candles! After leaving the store with my food, minus the candles. I dropped my bags off in the car and shot into the dollar store just to check it out. They had a huge selection of candles and wouldn't you know it, they had lavender and vanilla candles. I bought a few of each scent... 6 candles, $6 bucks. Most important, she was impressed  Ever since then, I'm more than happy to check things out in there. Haven't been in there since I inherited my mantis habit. I'll have to check it out!


Men....  Dollar Store candles = impressing the ladies and saving money too!   Incentive of maybe getting some is more proof than just listening to reason. :wacko:


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2009)

Wasn't this my idea? &lt;_&lt; I could swear I've brought this up in every fruit fly thread ever created here. This is the reason I also put a hole in the side of the fruit fly vial cup. Too hard to crack open the lid on that one. This is also the reason I first funnel them into a fruit fly VIAL because the vial is much easier to use to distribute from compared to the 32 oz fruit fly culture. Some might ask why don't I just culture the flies in the vials and the answer would be that I used to but the bigger containers last much longer and produce way more flies. So it adds a second step when feeding.


----------



## Orin (Apr 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wasn't this my idea? &lt;_&lt;


No, it's written in the Praying Mantids Keeping Aliens handbook which predates this forum by quite a few years. While I think the idea was unknowingly recycled it's possible it was convergent depending on the origin or copying of the feeding hole idea (they go hand in hand).


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 1, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> ... begging for a Big Mac and a cricket!


 :lol: funny stuff...

I still use the FlyHose for _hydei_, because I find they still seem to like to run up the funnel and *banzai!* jump off the lip if I'm not working fast enough.

I've gone back to the funnel for _melanogasters_, because most will fall right in, and can't seem to make it to the rim of the funnel even if I don't tap it.

When I'm using the funnel, I put it in the top feeder hole. Tap the melano container until there are no flies on the lid or sides. Remove the entire lid. Tap flies into funnel with FF container about horizontal. Quickly tap FF container base on counter and replace lid. For me, this requires a funnel that fits the feeder hole snugly, so that it will not topple the mantis tub.

For one or two escapees, I use the foam plug to let them crawl up. If there are more escapees, I usually kill them with a tissue.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2009)

:mellow: with a tissue, I just use my fingers, whats a little more blood!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2009)

haha a tissue, whos got one? I use my fingers, got the grandbabies doing it too!

ps, I have them on my site too,

http://www.mantisplace.com/mantisgeneralsu...s.html#cylinder


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 1, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :mellow: with a tissue, I just use my fingers, whats a little more blood!


 :lol: You callin' me a sissy?  I kill all sorts of things with my hands and fingers but the red from their eyes honestly bothers me a bit. I will 'stun' with my fingers...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2009)

haha, not me, u might be bigger! a woos maybe but definately not a sissi! hahaha, no some people just dont like blood and guts, got my grandaughter to help make cultures and shipping sunday,; and she was killing the escaped prionisorers with her fingers too! I need spell check! ain't downloading this week though!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2009)

Orin said:


> No, it's written in the Praying Mantids Keeping Aliens handbook which predates this forum by quite a few years. While I think the idea was unknowingly recycled it's possible it was convergent depending on the origin or copying of the feeding hole idea (they go hand in hand).


Mean't I told him about it the other day. I started doing this on my own before ever hearing about it elsewhere. I know I am not the person who first thought of it though.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 2, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> :lol: You callin' me a sissy?  I kill all sorts of things with my hands and fingers but the red from their eyes honestly bothers me a bit. I will 'stun' with my fingers...


You are all wimps in my book. Bunch of sissies. I open my mouth, stick out my tongue and SLURP, right into the ole mouth and down the hatch. What's good for the mantid is good for me. You should see me with the mealworms and house flies. Mmmm... dinner is served best alive!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 2, 2009)

Well lectric, was gonna let u come over for dinner, but on second thought, u stay right there!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 2, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well lectric, was gonna let u come over for dinner, but on second thought, u stay right there!


Throw yourself in the oven, I'll be right over!


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Throw yourself in the oven, I'll be right over!


This is a family forum you two. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## tnienhaus (Apr 6, 2009)

My question is about how many fruit flies per nymph? How do you make sure only that many go into the funnel


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)

Mantid Friendly Squire said:


> My question is about how many fruit flies per nymph? How do you make sure only that many go into the funnel


However many you want. There does not need to be a set amount. I normally just funnel in about 8-15 or so. Whatever they don't eat right then they will eat later.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> However many you want. There does not need to be a set amount. I normally just funnel in about 8-15 or so. Whatever they don't eat right then they will eat later.


Rick, need your advice. Currently, I have my FF cultures in 32oz plastic deli containers. Pretty standard stuff. To get them into the funnels, I take a plastic cup, line the top with a very thin layer of butter using my finger. Keeps them from getting out of the cup. The cup is very small and easy to "tap" the cup to keep them all disoriented and fallign down into the funnel.

My problem is. I have to hold the lip of the 32oz cup open and HOPE that they come falling into my small butter-cup. Holding a 32oz culture, while peeling the lid back and tapping on the culture so they fall into the butter cup is a pain and I have tons of escapees. I do this on a white cutting board so I can easily spot them and pick them up. My big fingers kill 50% of my escapees. Any better method? Getting 5-10 FF's into buttered cup and then into the little holes in the nyph containers is an every-other nighly pain


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Rick, need your advice. Currently, I have my FF cultures in 32oz plastic deli containers. Pretty standard stuff. To get them into the funnels, I take a plastic cup, line the top with a very thin layer of butter using my finger. Keeps them from getting out of the cup. The cup is very small and easy to "tap" the cup to keep them all disoriented and fallign down into the funnel. My problem is. I have to hold the lip of the 32oz cup open and HOPE that they come falling into my small butter-cup. Holding a 32oz culture, while peeling the lid back and tapping on the culture so they fall into the butter cup is a pain and I have tons of escapees. I do this on a white cutting board so I can easily spot them and pick them up. My big fingers kill 50% of my escapees. Any better method? Getting 5-10 FF's into buttered cup and then into the little holes in the nyph containers is an every-other nighly pain


Yes there are other methods but I will describe again. &lt;_&lt; Again, keep it simple. You need to put a hole in the side of the deli cup. Too hard to crack the lid on those. Get you a small vial ( i use a fruit fly vial) and put your funnel in that. Then you can remove the foam plug from the hole in the side of the 32 oz deli cup and tap the flies into your funnel. The funnel prevents them from getting out of the vial. Then replace your plug in the deli cup and put a foam plug in the vial. Since the vial is small you can then stick your funnel into the holes in your mantid enclosures and tap the flies from the vial and into the mantis cage. I hope that makes sense. You're essentially transferring the flies from the cup into the vial as it is much easier to handle while feeding multiple mantid enclosures.

Here is a mock up photo since I don't have any flies right now. Put away the butter :lol: 







This pic shows the funnel in the mantis enclosure which you would then tap flies from the vial through the funnel. That is an old pic and I was culturing flies in the vial itself so just ignore that since you will be putting them in there from your larger deli cup. Or if you want you can culture in there but they don't produce as many flies.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes there are other methods but I will describe again. &lt;_&lt; Again, keep it simple. You need to put a hole in the side of the deli cup. Too hard to crack the lid on those. Get you a small vial ( i use a fruit fly vial) and put your funnel in that. Then you can remove the foam plug from the hole in the side of the 32 oz deli cup and tap the flies into your funnel. The funnel prevents them from getting out of the vial. Then replace your plug in the deli cup and put a foam plug in the vial. Since the vial is small you can then stick your funnel into the holes in your mantid enclosures and tap the flies from the vial and into the mantis cage. I hope that makes sense. You're essentially transferring the flies from the cup into the vial as it is much easier to handle while feeding multiple mantid enclosures. Here is a mock up photo since I don't have any flies right now. Put away the butter :lol:


TYVM!


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

I edited the post.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> I edited the post.


I see. Well done and thank you again. Where do you go about buying the FF vials?


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> I see. Well done and thank you again. Where do you go about buying the FF vials?


Most places that sell fruit flies (except local petstores like petsmart) should carry them. I get most of my supplies from carolina.com


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> Most places that sell fruit flies (except local petstores like petsmart) should carry them. I get most of my supplies from carolina.com


Ah okay. Cool. The biggest tip here for me, is getting that hole in the side of the FF culture. That's going to really help. It's more like pouring FF's instead of trying to get them to creep out of the top. Thanks Rick.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Ah okay. Cool. The biggest tip here for me, is getting that hole in the side of the FF culture. That's going to really help. It's more like pouring FF's instead of trying to get them to creep out of the top. Thanks Rick.


Yep. I just use a razor. The hole ends up being square but the foam fills it up just fine. Some people use something hot to melt a round hole. Carolina.com sells tons of stuff you may find useful. I have found their shipping to be slow though. They have some nice net cages for butterflies that work great for mantids.


----------



## nasty bugger (Apr 7, 2009)

I figure once the ff's are asleep after freezing that they're pretty easy to handle at that point anyway.

On those cheap candles, use one for a few days and check out the soot on your cieling after that, they are nasty


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> I figure once the ff's are asleep after freezing that they're pretty easy to handle at that point anyway. On those cheap candles, use one for a few days and check out the soot on your cieling after that, they are nasty


I never used the freezer for flightless fruit flies. Not sure what you mean by candles. After many, many generations of breeding at home your fruitflies may begin to fly again. Mine always do after several months.


----------



## jacksun (Apr 11, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> I figure once the ff's are asleep after freezing that they're pretty easy to handle at that point anyway. On those cheap candles, use one for a few days and check out the soot on your cieling after that, they are nasty


While he's at it he should check the ceiling for his date too......after the mantid introductions did the candles matter????


----------



## hierodula (Apr 18, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Hey there! When I went on a mantid shopping spree last night I had stopped at the hardware store for a glue-gun, exact-o knife and a few other things. While searching for my stuff I happen to notice some small plastic funnels which gave me an idea. So, I bought a set of them for $2.49. It came with 3 different sized funnels. They are clear, plastic, and very slick. I don't have a picture but found one online that looks similar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you really like inventing. your funnel is great too. maybe one day youll build and indoor rainforest with your own mantis species. B)


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 18, 2009)

hierodula said:


> you really like inventing. your funnel is great too. maybe one day youll build and indoor rainforest with your own mantis species. B)


...complete with a built-in winch for wrenching the wenches off the ceiling! :lol:


----------

